# is boiled chicken a healthy diet?



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

she started getting sick sunday night and stopped eating, monday morning we went and got parvaid and vibactra and ive been giving it to her every hour on the hour (parvaid) and every 5 hours on the hour (vibactra), she hasnt eaten anything solid since sunday morning but tonight i boiled some chicken and she loved it and thats the only thing she will really eat.
is it healthy for her to eat boiled chicken?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's good for a short term thing after your dog/pup has been sick with some rice, but it's definitely not a diet you can feed on a regular basis.

Is she better now? Did you bring her to the vet? What did they recommend?


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

we did not take her to the vet because the one we have here are rude and dont care about your animals they just want your money. she is doing ALOT better, shes really hyper and is her normal self and is drinking plenty of water but she still wont eat, she seams interested like she will take it from your hand and then spit it out in a minute. chicken is the only thing i have found that she will actually eat, i tried it with rice and she will not eat the rice.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you keep feeding her chicken, you're going to make her a picky eater. She's going to figure out that she can hold out and not eat her kibble because chickens on the way.

As long as she's healthy and you're feeding a decent quality food, there's no reason she shouldn't be eating it. It may take little training and patience to getting her back into eating her kibble, but it should eventually happen.

What kibble are you feeding by the way?


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

i have purina puppy chow and pedigree, she was eating the purina before she got sick. she will not touch the pedigree


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Both of those kibbles are some of the worst on the market. I'd compare eating puppy chow or pedigree to eating something like McDonalds every night. It's absolute junk food for dogs and I don't blame your pup for not liking it.

Where are you located? Do you have any petco or petsmarts in your area? What about dog specialty stores with some even better brands that you don't see advertised all over animal planet and in grocery stores? General rule is if you see the food in the grocery store, it's garbage.

Dogs are carnivores and you want a kibble with more meat and less grains. Both of those foods are mostly grains and very low quality meats. You want the complete opposite.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Chicken is very good for a recovery diet, soft to the stomach and nutritious. You can keep giving it as much as you want (mine get a back of raw chicken daily). The only important thing to remeber is that you can't feed ONLY chicken for a lifetime.

I would not care if your pup becomes a picky eater or not, the only important thing with a sick pup is that she survives.

About the vet thing... I'm sorry, but if your available vet is rude I don't think that is a reason not to take her. You were lucky this time, but could have costed you your pup.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If she still won't eat, but will drink, she could have an obstruction. 

Go in to the vet with a good attitude, and work to make them a partner in your pet's health. 

Again, go to the vet if she is not eating.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> If she still won't eat, but will drink, she could have an obstruction.


Excellent point!!

How is her poop?... Has she pooped?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor baby, I agree she may have something else wrong with her!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

no she has not pooped all day. what foods do you guys recommend?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

hollysmommy said:


> no she has not pooped all day. what foods do you guys recommend?


I think you might need to bring her in to the vet. Something is not right if she's not eating and not pooping. 

I'm not sure why you don't want to bring her in, but she may need to go.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

hollysmommy said:


> no she has not pooped all day. what foods do you guys recommend?


Then it may be an intestinal obstruction, which is serious and life threatening. It is not an infection, it has nothing to do with viruses and nothing you can give her will help. She NEEDS to go to the vet NOW. If you have issues with your vet, then drive farter away or suck it up. There is nothing in the boards or wikipedia that will help your pup if it is an obstruction. Maybe it is not, maybe, but you will find out based on if your pups surves or not and your reasons for not take her to the vet are nothing but childish.


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

i dont know what it was but she is completely back to normal, shes realy hyper and eating and drinking alot, oh and she pooped solid today so thats good. if she "relapses" i will take her immediately!
thanks everyone for the advice!
btw what foods do you guys feed your dogs?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad she's back to normal. I feed my dog Fromms Gold Large Breed Adult. It's about 50 dollars for 33 lbs and lasts me about a month.


----------

